
Show HN: A pure PHP server and client for tus resumable upload protocol v1.0.0 - konsole
https://github.com/ankitpokhrel/tus-php
======
konsole
tus-php is a pure PHP server and client for the tus resumable upload protocol
v1.0.0.

The project:

\- Now supports all major tus extensions.

\- Can be used seamlessly with uppy and other tus clients.

\- Has basic middleware support.

Any feedback/suggestion to improve the project and make it more useful is
highly appreciated.

